# Is it possible to put flashing lights on dc engines?



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just wondered because after doing railroad crossings I don't see how it's possible with space and all

T-man I'm sure you can prove this wrong but don't you need resistors and stuff and be able to fit in the cab?

Thanks in advance


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Look and Learn.

AMtrack

The problem with motors is spike voltage. Slowing down or speeding up the motors spike the power. The LED just does not like it. IN AC I had one diode and resistor but they did not last. A bridge rectifier is better. But the onboard 5 volt power supply is best You really need to go through all the LED and flasher threads to do this. "Curently" I am waiting on 1 amp voltage regulators these are much smaller than the t-120 case shown in the Amtrack thread. 
DC is not much different, You change polarity for direction control. So you stil need a rectifier to light the LED when going oin either direction.
The info is here for you to use.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, if you can put a standard LED in there, you can put a flasher in there, they're the same size. Remember, you can buy a flashing LED that has the flash logic built-in to the LED package.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-man, why do you need 1A regulators for LED's? I keep a boatload of LM317L regulators around, they're good for 100ma, plenty for any lighting I'll be doing.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's right he said he had them. Use four diodes or an already made bridge a resistor and your in!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I buy the little DIP package bridges, they're good for an amp and are the size of a 6-pin IC. For some applications, I just flatten the package out and solder to the leads.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm ok. I'm tracking but I'm reading more before i try it and I did try a blinking led with a cap and touched something and it strobes lol. But I can't figure out how I did it so back to the drawing board

The engine im trying this on is a athearn sd40 old bb special union pacific with a beacon light on the cab


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For all of these "FUN" problems there is only one answer!
DCC! 

And

TMCC For the O crowd!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

True but I'm not like the generation norm of the otb rtr equipped this and that. 

I like to build and create. I have an all aluminum chassis 1/10 scale 65 Shelby shell that will do 100mph! Nothing belonged on it and most was custom done..

Dcc is great I love the sounds and stuff but when I built this layout I had my son in mind not myself and wanted it something he can do and learn from.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Almot none of my stuff is OTB or RTR, I've build and installed every bit of it!







































I got back into trains for my son, he started off running DCC Trains when he was only 4, Kids are quick learners!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey I like that nine Five oh five!

Btw all my trains could be converted to dcc when warranted lol

You probably don't know but my slot car set-up has alot of $$$ in it my rc collection has over 8k which I've been attempted murdered a few times that I know of
My race car sits and won't touch that one! So I guess I'm trying to say when I started back in trains I had no clue what dcc was lol my last train set was in 1980 lol 


Anyways back to topic lol. I'm out dated so bear with me


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How small do you want it???










If you use 1/4 watt resistors it gets smaller. Then you need the 5 volt power supply

This is the large version for the power supply.











Did you see my link for the AMtrak. That was a while back.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm. That's an idea and yes I saw the amtrak link. I like that too but I'm thinking dcc might be a better cheaper deal in the long run and I can still play my layout buildings and vehicles since they don't move???

I though about creating some form of emergency light going off in my firehouse??

Ever thought or created that??


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

9505 has three brothers that run around with it too!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Grabbem88 said:


> Hmm. That's an idea and yes I saw the amtrak link. I like that too but I'm thinking dcc might be a better cheaper deal in the long run and I can still play my layout buildings and vehicles since they don't move???
> 
> I though about creating some form of emergency light going off in my firehouse??
> 
> Ever thought or created that??


That power supply is enough for three amps of course it is big. I just can't show another one now. That has a T-120 case for the voltage regulator, the TO-95 5 volt regulator is coming . John used it on one of his projects. The bridge rectifier is large too. Plus I got it to fit in the Amtrak. I have found HO to be a challenge for space. It probably is pointless to discuss it if the space is not determined. 


Here are the two diferent styles The TO-95 and the T-120 and 5 mm LED

DUe to size the do have different specifications.









Once you determine what lighting you want you can apply it to anything from knowing the basics. So no, I don't have a firehouse. I have shown all the flash options.


----------

